# Solved: Question about laptops and saunas



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

Would there be any problem with using a laptop in an infrared sauna? (Link is safe for work) I know there would probably be overheating issues as the temperature in the sauna increased. Any other possible issues come to mind?

Thanks!

Peace...


----------



## mclarenvj (May 31, 2007)

humidity!! 

sorry if im wrong but how do you expect me to understand about saunas??????? 
I only understand PCs (most of the time)


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

mclarenvj said:


> humidity!!


I also wondered about that but given infrared is used to generate the heat, I don't know if there would be any moisture issues involved.



> sorry if im wrong but how do you expect me to understand about saunas???????


Well, I'm hoping more people than just you will read the thread and someone might have an answer or other information. 

Peace...


----------



## Badashell (Aug 9, 2007)

leave the computer on the outside .. think it's best for both you and the computer... OK .. the sauna wouldn't genereare any humidity , BUT .. the whole idea with a sauna is to get warm and sweaty, and some of that humidity will according to Murphy's laws find it's way into your computer right away.


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

Ah, had not thought about moisture from sweat. Good point. Thanks! 

Peace...


----------

